

Obama's War and How to Win It (10 Rules for 5th Gen Warfare) - charliepark
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/08/obamas_war_and_how_to_win_it.html

======
indigoshift
I feel as if I've just been tricked into reading a lengthy ad for Twitter
here.

~~~
Zev
The first two points are the only ones that have to do with Twitter. The rest
of the article reads as "How to win a Fourth Generation War", even though the
author is trying to make the claim that we've moved onto the next, Fifth
Generation of War.

<http://www.d-n-i.net/fcs/4th_gen_war_gazette.htm> is the original article by
William Lind that describes 4G War. Bullet point summaries: State (nation) vs
decentralized or transnational enemy, psychological war, unequal warfare,
everyone's a combatant. Takes a lot from Sun Tzu, really.

